# Lost...



## waterfall (Dec 3, 2010)

My divorce has been final now for a little over a week. I have been staying in a hotel now for 5 days. 
My marriage ended a year and 1/2 ago when I found out about the secret life of my husband. I met another man 7 months after finding out and we connected as he was also going through some marriage issues. I think we both used each other and formed a deep connection to maybe help us get through what we were going through. I am now divorced and he is not and is pushing me away. I was friends with him and connected with him like no other friend. I feel like I've just lost 2 people. I am so lost right now...I just want my friend back...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Try to move on without this "friend" cause he's married. So the relationship is WRONG. 

Focus on yourself and heal from the divorce. Involving a third party is not going to help you heal at all. Especially a married party. 

You will be better in time.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Waterfall so sorry that you've lost your friend but yeah jelly is right.
You have to let him go  .
hugs


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

Chances are, it would not have worked out anyway because finding someone shortly after a divorce in most cases is nothing more than a rebound.

I too had someone in mind and I'm glad that she cut me off before it got too serious, because I'm beginning to see that I'm NOT ready for any serious relationship at this stage.

I too were devastated when it happened but I really think that it's for the best.

You need to go on and get over the grieving process from your divorce. Get to the point where you're happy with yourself and enjoy being just you once again.


----------

